# Gesucht: Gutes PvP MMO



## Syli (15. August 2011)

Also, die frage kommt oft und ist in vielen Foren zu finden, aber trotzdem möchte ich sie nochmal stellen...

Ich führe das hier mal detailiert aus, ich hoffe das es 1 oder 2 menschen gibt die einen guten insider kennen und mir dadurch gut weiter helfen könnenn!
Gerne nehm ich auch an Closed / Open Betas teil, es kann also auch noch nicht released worden sein, Beta Keys sehe ich immer gern und versuch mich auch immer zu revangieren!

Gesucht wird ein guter PvP Titel. dabei sind folgende Punkte für mich wichtig:

WICHTIG:
-> Level Basierent (nicht skillbasierend wie zb. Darkfall oder Ultima Online, das EvE System geht noch weil es Zeitbasierent ist)
-> PvP hat den höchsten stellenwert in dem MMO, PvE ist nebensache und nur was zur abwächslung und/oder beschaffung von gold ein wenig Rüstung sowie dem Leveln ansich
-> Hauptfaktor im PvP sollten "Open world" kämpfe sein, gerne mit fokus auf gruppen, bitte keine reinen BG Games...
-> das spiel sollte nicht F2P sein, ich zahle gerne meinen monatlichen Obolus und habe dafür faire begegnungenn im PvP und nicht begegnnungen wo jemand hunderte von Euros in seinen Char gebracht hat damit er eine höhre win chance hat!

Relativ wichtig, jedoch kein muss:
-> das spiel sollte klassen basierend sein
-> gerne fullloot system
-> gerne englische server only
-> mit caps (Stats cap / Skill cap oder ähnlichem)
-> wenig quests haben, lieber grindlastig im levelbereich
-> kein blödes archievment system, laaaaaaaangweilig!
-> gerne noch kurz vor release oder gerade erst gestartet
-> das spiel sollte schnelle hände benötigen

NOGO:
-> skillbasierend sein
-> WoW grafik haben
-> langwirig im pve sein (ewiges leveln, ewiges items gefarme, ewig gold farmen müssen)
-> bloss keinen itemshop


So das mal so zu meinen persönlichen Punkten. spiele die ich in den letzten Jahren ausgiebig gespielt habe sind:
-> DAoC (Super geiles PvP spiel -> sowas in der art suche ich nur in "neu" mit besserer steuerung und vollen Servern)
-> WoW (LAAAAANGWEILT MICH LAAANGWEILT MICH!)
-> Guildwars (nett, aber da fehlt mir das Open world pvp extrem, hab es damals jedoch ohne expansions gespielt als es neu raus kamm - kA wie es jetzt ist, aber finde es auch schon fast zuviel pve)
-> EvE Online (wirklich Cool, aber zu langsam im pvp, strategisch aber genial!)
-> Darkfall (auch cool, aber leider skillbasierend und die Server sind verdammt leer, aber mir geviel daran das es so schnell war, fast schon ein vergleich zu Quake III Arena)
-> Planetside (auch cool, aber mitlererweile in die Jahre gekommen und naja, leider auch ziemlich leer was die Server angeht)
-> Age of Conan (als es Released wurde gespielt, aber fand nix tolles dran, wobei jetzt als es F2P wurde war es ganz spassig im PvP, aber leider ITEMSHOP! (hab in einem Monat mehr ausgegeben für AoC als für 3 Jahre DAoC Spielen))
-> Warhammer Online (ganz nett aber zu WoW mässige grafik und EA hat zu viel druck hintergesetzt das es früh released wurde, leider ein flopp gewesen am Release Date)

totale flopp liste, spiele die ich nicht länger als 24h Installiert habe:
-> RIFT (hat die Closed Beta nicht überlebt)
-> Star Treck Online (gekauft, Installiert, Eingeloggt [1std], Ausgeloggt, Deinstalliert)
-> Anarchy Online
-> Rappelz
-> Runes of Magic
-> Mortal Online
-> zich hunderte F2P Games


und bestimmt noch das ein oder andere game....


HILFE!


mfg
Syli


----------



## Arosk (16. August 2011)

Guild Wars

Mount & Blade

RL(Polizei o. Bundeswehr)


----------



## spectrumizer (16. August 2011)

Zwar kein MMO, aber mal LoL oder HoN versucht? Oder Mount & Blade Warband Multiplayer (ggf cRPG oder Persistent World Mod)? Die sind halt 100% PvP-Fokusiert. Denn von so einem MMO, wie du es gern willst, habe ich selbst noch nicht gehört, bzw. sind noch nicht released. GW2 oder TERA wären ja da evtl. vielversprechende Kandidaten. Vorallem levelbasierte Full Loot MMOs gibts nicht. Das einzige, was mir dabei einfällt, wäre Dawntide (freie Open Beta). Das ist ein Indie MMO und ein Mix aus Sandbox und Theme Park, also du hast zB ein Tab-Target-System, jedoch ist es nicht Level- sondern Skillbasiert, mit einem Levelsystem wie in UO bzw. MO. Allerdings hast du dort auch Safe-Zones, wo du in Ruhe PvE betreiben kannst, Gathern oder Crafting, ... Das könnteste dir ja mal anschauen. Vorallem kostet es durch die OB halt im Moment auch nix, allerdings darf man auch noch nicht zuviel erwarten.


----------



## spamkiller (16. August 2011)

irgendwie treffen alle gesuchten Punkte genau auf Aion zu, und da du es noch nich getestet hast solltest du es evt mal anschauen^^...hier zocken auch relativ viele die früher mal DAoC gezockt haben..


----------



## Syli (16. August 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Zwar kein MMO, aber mal LoL oder HoN versucht? Oder Mount & Blade Warband Multiplayer (ggf cRPG oder Persistent World Mod)? Die sind halt 100% PvP-Fokusiert. Denn von so einem MMO, wie du es gern willst, habe ich selbst noch nicht gehört, bzw. sind noch nicht released. GW2 oder TERA wären ja da evtl. vielversprechende Kandidaten. Vorallem levelbasierte Full Loot MMOs gibts nicht. Das einzige, was mir dabei einfällt, wäre Dawntide (freie Open Beta). Das ist ein Indie MMO und ein Mix aus Sandbox und Theme Park, also du hast zB ein Tab-Target-System, jedoch ist es nicht Level- sondern Skillbasiert, mit einem Levelsystem wie in UO bzw. MO. Allerdings hast du dort auch Safe-Zones, wo du in Ruhe PvE betreiben kannst, Gathern oder Crafting, ... Das könnteste dir ja mal anschauen. Vorallem kostet es durch die OB halt im Moment auch nix, allerdings darf man auch noch nicht zuviel erwarten.



HoN habe ich eine zeit lang gespielt, LoL find ich persönlich Interessant, aber es sind Dota clones und der eigentliche "Avatare" um denen es sich in einem MMO dreht gibt es dort nicht wirklich, wobei LoL ein "level" system bietet ist es kein MMO da es nicht in einer grossen welt statt, sondern in vielen kleinen Instanzen darum sind LoL/HoN/Dota ect. keine "echten" MMO's, meiner meinung nach sonndern eher ein kleiner Zeitvertreib für nebenbei.
M&B habe ich Native und Warband gespielt ne zeit lang ist auch sehr lustig, vorallem auf grösseren servern (64ger), aber auch kein MMO, wobei mir cRPG schon relativ nah an ein MMO kommt, Persistent World Mod sagt mir nichts muss ich mal rein schauen,

Naja, es müssen ja nicht alle Punkte übereinstimmen, ein fullloot system in einem levelbasiertem spiel währe natürlich schon ein sehr guter anreiz, Mortal Online hat bei mir nicht lange durchgehalten habe dafür jetzt fast 1 Jahr lang Darkfall gespielt, welches ein fullloot system bietet (und gleichzeitig relativ wenig gear abhängig ist, im gegensatz zu zb. AoC oder WoW), leider finde ich es sehr macro lastig(um seine skills hoch zu bekommen reicht nunmal die normale spielzeit nicht aus, habe sogar anfangs 24/7 gemacrot um skills hoch zu bekommen...

DAoC hat auch kein Full Loot system, aber von allen spielen die ich jemals gespielt habe war das pvp hierbei das mit am fesselnste und auch das PvE war sehr anspruchsvoll wenn man es nicht mit 100+ mann gemacht hat sondern in 1-2 gruppen (8-16 leuten).


Für mich ist es nicht unbedingt wichtig das das MMO kein level anteil hat, dann kann ich auch zu jeden multiplayerspiel greifen was es so aufem markt gibt, für mich ist es eher wichtig das der anteil den man im PvE verbringt im endcontent um einiges geringer ist als den anteil den man im PvP verbringt, die zeit die man levelt geht eh vorbei, aber trotzdem, je kürzer desto besser 


Ich werd mir auf jedenfall mal Dawntide angucken, auch wenn es skillbasierend ist, wenn die zeit die es braucht die skills hoch zu ziehen nicht all zu hoch sind dann würd mir das schon gefallen, aber trotzdem finde ich es mal interessant son bischen Minecraft (Theme Park) mit in einem MMO zu haben 

Aion habe ich bewusst noch nie gespielt, als Aion raus kamm wurde es so gehypt wie zuvor Warhammer und darum habe ich es nie angespielt, mir war vor release klar das zu viel hype da war, aber es spricht nix dagegen mal rein zu schnuppernn, werd mir mal nen parr youtube vods annschauen während ich Dawntide runterlade.



Danke schonmal für weitere tipps (und vorallem Insider Tipps)

regards
Syli


----------



## spectrumizer (16. August 2011)

Syli schrieb:


> habe dafür jetzt fast 1 Jahr lang Darkfall gespielt, welches ein fullloot system bietet (und gleichzeitig relativ wenig gear abhängig ist, im gegensatz zu zb. AoC oder WoW), leider finde ich es sehr macro lastig(um seine skills hoch zu bekommen reicht nunmal die normale spielzeit nicht aus, habe sogar anfangs 24/7 gemacrot um skills hoch zu bekommen...


Ach stimmt, warst du nicht Neko Pendragon? Seit dein Avatar weg ist, hab ich dich nicht mehr erkannt. 

Darkfall spiele ich bis heute noch, aber hat extreeeeeem an Reiz verloren. Damals zu Release war das alles noch easy, aber heute ist die Spielerzahl sowas von im Keller (vorallem auch dank der Wipe-Wahrscheinlichkeit für DF 2.0) und vom letzten Rest der Spieler ist fast jeder ein KRANKONE HSLER mit allen möglichen Spells auf Surging und allen Stats dank des Offline-Meditationssystems auf 100, rennt in Dragon / Infernal / Full Plate / Bone Mix mit Q4-Q5 Feather Enchants, Cobra Staff, Justicebringer, Silverbranch rum und bläst dir einen Nuke nach dem anderen um die Ohren und den Rest der Zeit bist du entweder Blind durch Pungent Mist, Eye Rot oder steckst in 'ner WoF ... Das ist heute sozusagen der Standard. Macht keinen Spaß mehr. Logge auch nur noch zu Sieges ein oder um mein Haus zu bezahlen. Hoffe echt, dass sich das mit DF 2.0 ändert. Die sollen wipen, DF 2.0 bei Steam verkaufen und im Nu ist der Server wieder voll.



Syli schrieb:


> Ich werd mir auf jedenfall mal Dawntide angucken, auch wenn es skillbasierend ist, wenn die zeit die es braucht die skills hoch zu ziehen nicht all zu hoch sind dann würd mir das schon gefallen, aber trotzdem finde ich es mal interessant son bischen Minecraft (Theme Park) mit in einem MMO zu haben


So wie ich es gemerkt habe, gehen die Skills in Dawntide recht schnell hoch. Denke mal innerhalb von 3-4 Wochen bei aktiver Spielzeit hat man alles, was man braucht, gut hochgeskillt. Hab's leider nie so weit geschafft, da ich immer zeitlich versetzt reingeschaut hab und die auch recht oft den Server gewiped haben.


----------



## Skyler93 (16. August 2011)

Schau dir mal Argo online an, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen es zu testen 

Habe nämlich die selben anforderungen wie du 
Momentan zocke ich auf nen Wotlk Server (jaja bestraft mich) und mach eig. nur PvP

Aion hat mich PvP mäßig gelangweilt

Dawntide.... Wieso habe ich davon hier auf Buffed noch garnix gehört?
gleich googlen

EDIT
Dawntide is ja mal big mist


----------



## floppydrive (16. August 2011)

Ich kann noch Savage oder Savage 2 empfehlen, könnte dich vielleicht interessieren: http://www.savage2.com/en/main.php




Edit: Lineage 2 total vergessen, geniales open world pvp


----------



## Syli (16. August 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ach stimmt, warst du nicht Neko Pendragon? Seit dein Avatar weg ist, hab ich dich nicht mehr erkannt.
> 
> Darkfall spiele ich bis heute noch, aber hat extreeeeeem an Reiz verloren. Damals zu Release war das alles noch easy, aber heute ist die Spielerzahl sowas von im Keller (vorallem auch dank der Wipe-Wahrscheinlichkeit für DF 2.0) und vom letzten Rest der Spieler ist fast jeder ein KRANKONE HSLER mit allen möglichen Spells auf Surging und allen Stats dank des Offline-Meditationssystems auf 100, rennt in Dragon / Infernal / Full Plate / Bone Mix mit Q4-Q5 Feather Enchants, Cobra Staff, Justicebringer, Silverbranch rum und bläst dir einen Nuke nach dem anderen um die Ohren und den Rest der Zeit bist du entweder Blind durch Pungent Mist, Eye Rot oder steckst in 'ner WoF ... Das ist heute sozusagen der Standard. Macht keinen Spaß mehr. Logge auch nur noch zu Sieges ein oder um mein Haus zu bezahlen. Hoffe echt, dass sich das mit DF 2.0 ändert. Die sollen wipen, DF 2.0 bei Steam verkaufen und im Nu ist der Server wieder voll.
> 
> ...


Nein der bin ich nicht, bin seit 1 Monat ca in DF inaktiv wegen wipe warscheinlichkeit und spiel seitdem eigentlich nurnnoch starcraft II
Ich bin kurz vor dem Offline Meditation System angefangen, habe meine Magieschulen (bis auf arcane) auf 100 und so die wichtigsten spells auf 75 gemacrot, meditiert habe ich habe nur stats, aber du hast recht, entweder kriegt man 3 surgings ab und liegt am boden, oder man rennt 75% der Zeit blind rum oder man wird vonn jemanden abgefarmt der in Dragon rumrennt...

Das spielsystem von Darkfall ist genial, überall ist pvp möglich, es ist full loot, es gibt small scale pvp sowie epische sieges, aber leider gibt es auch die schattenseiten wie zb. load lags, surgings, skillbasirtes system (was nicht unbedingt schlecht ist aber es gibt neueinsteigern keinen spass, da dass leveln dieser teilweise ewig dauert und du in so manch einem clan garnicht erst ohne bestimmte anforderungen zu erfüllen rein kommst (Melee Mastery 100, WoF, Blinds, Nukes 75+, Movement spells 75+ (Begone, Stormblast...) ect. pp.) darum such ich auch nach einem möglichst klassen basiertem spiel, wo nicht jeder alles kann bzw. können muss


tjoa...
Savage werd ich mal youtuben, Argo Online werd ich auch youtuben.
Dawntide ist erstmal am downloaden, kann es sein das dass noch kein pvp included hat, hab da einiges in Forum gelesen!


----------



## spectrumizer (16. August 2011)

Syli schrieb:


> Nein der bin ich nicht, bin seit 1 Monat ca in DF inaktiv wegen wipe warscheinlichkeit und spiel seitdem eigentlich nurnnoch starcraft II
> Ich bin kurz vor dem Offline Meditation System angefangen, habe meine Magieschulen (bis auf arcane) auf 100 und so die wichtigsten spells auf 75 gemacrot, meditiert habe ich habe nur stats, aber du hast recht, entweder kriegt man 3 surgings ab und liegt am boden, oder man rennt 75% der Zeit blind rum oder man wird vonn jemanden abgefarmt der in Dragon rumrennt...


Ah stimmt. Syane war Neko. Ihr habt aber auch verdammt ähnliche Namen. 



Syli schrieb:


> Das spielsystem von Darkfall ist genial, überall ist pvp möglich, es ist full loot, es gibt small scale pvp sowie epische sieges, aber leider gibt es auch die schattenseiten wie zb. load lags, surgings, skillbasirtes system (was nicht unbedingt schlecht ist aber es gibt neueinsteigern keinen spass, da dass leveln dieser teilweise ewig dauert und du in so manch einem clan garnicht erst ohne bestimmte anforderungen zu erfüllen rein kommst (Melee Mastery 100, WoF, Blinds, Nukes 75+, Movement spells 75+ (Begone, Stormblast...) ect. pp.) darum such ich auch nach einem möglichst klassen basiertem spiel, wo nicht jeder alles kann bzw. können muss


Ja. Und leider braucht auch AV so ewig lange, um die Änderungen und Versprechungen umzusetzen. Naja, wie schon gesagt, DF 2.0 ...

Darf ich fragen, wie dein Name in DF ist / war?


----------



## Syli (16. August 2011)

Syli Xaa, clan ist Shining in Japan


----------



## spectrumizer (16. August 2011)

Ach Syli. Cool. Hätte ich ja auch drauf kommen können. 

<< Yava


----------



## Syli (16. August 2011)

ach yava, hab mich schon gewundert wer du seinn könntest 

siehste, soooo klein ist das internet 


und wtf ist raktscha?

was macht pandora so?-das letze was ich gehöhrt hab war das viele den clan verlassen haben


----------



## Syane (16. August 2011)

/wave an alle die mich noch kennen .. Leider gibt es das was du suchst so in dem Komplett paket nicht ...wenn darkfall nicht so elendig leer geworden wäre würde ich es immernoch spielen ..warten kann man aktuell zum Beispiel nur auf GW2 oder ArchAge ..letzteres wird wohl noch ewig brauchen (dafür verspricht es aber großartig zu werden vom jetzigem stand her).

das nächste mmo das ja ankommt wäre starwars aber ob das im pvp was taugt wage ich zu bezweifeln 


...

Ich hoffe ja auchnoch auf irgend ein underground spiel von mir aus gerne indi... aber zz leider schwierig .. vllt wäre ja Global Agenda etwas für dich ..ist etwas spaciger hat keinen itemshop aber nen "bezahlmodell"


----------



## spectrumizer (16. August 2011)

Raksha ist mein Alfar Twink, der den Großteil seiner Zeit im Menschengebiet verbringt und da die Gegend unsicher macht. 

Pandora gibt es als Darkfall Clan nicht mehr im direkten Sinne, da sind nur noch Twinks drin. Wir haben alle den Clan verlassen und sind NoCry und damit der DUDES Ally gejoint. Hat das Clan-Leben schon auf 'ne positive Art gepusht, da NoCry (bzw. die Ally) verhältnismäßig aktiv sind und viele Holdings (dh Portmöglichkeiten) haben. Seit 'ner Weile geht mal wieder ein Krieg gegen SUN (oder eher Server VS SUN), wo es in letzter Zeit viele Sieges, Counter-Sieges, Self-Sieges, ... gab. War schon viel Action los, vorallem an den Sea-Towern. 

Aber sonst hat man trotzdem stark den Eindruck, der Großteil der Leute kommt nur noch zu Sieges oder Sea-Tower on und sind dann wieder off. Haben eben alle wg der Wipe-Problematik keinen Bock mehr, jetzt noch Zeit und Energie in den Char zu investieren.


----------



## Kontinuum (16. August 2011)

Probier doch mal Mortal Online aus, das vor allem durch realistische schweißtreibende actiongeladene PvP-Kämpfe punkten kann: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-weasf67zY&feature=related


----------



## Deathstyle (16. August 2011)

Ich such auch immernoch nach der PvP Erlösung im MMORPG Genre. Atm finde ich das wohl fordernste und interessanteste PvP immernoch die WoW Arena, die ich zur Zeit auch aus Mangel an Alternativen spiele, meiner Meinung nach war aber Ragnarok Online früher einfach genial dafür, du hattest verschiedenste Builds und Ausrüstungsmöglichkeiten und dadurch extreme vielfalt - außerdem hat man da PvP mit knapp 24 Tasten++ gespielt, das war echt geil - die Balance war allerdings schon ziemlich mies. 
Außerhalb der MMORPG Schiene befriedigt mich DotA (competetiv) und LoL (casual) (das heißt nur das ich in LoL zu nooby bin und es zu wenig spiele um es in Cups oder was auch immer es da gibt zu spielen, nicht das es nicht geeignet wäre oder sonstwas - no offense! ) nahezu perfekt.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. August 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich such auch immernoch nach der PvP Erlösung im MMORPG Genre. Atm finde ich das wohl fordernste und interessanteste PvP immernoch die WoW Arena, die ich zur Zeit auch aus Mangel an Alternativen spiele [...]


Hab in meiner WoW-Zeit auch Arena gespielt, allerdings nie wirklich richtig erfolgreich.  Aber glaub mir, an das PvP von Darkfall (wenn's denn nur noch etwas mehr balanced wäre ... DF 2.0 *hoff*) kommt nichts so schnell ran, weil einfach ein einziger Fehler meistens dein letzter ist, ein einziges zögern oder "nichts tun" deinem Gegner schonwieder die Oberhand geben kann, etc.


----------



## Syli (16. August 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich such auch immernoch nach der PvP Erlösung im MMORPG Genre. Atm finde ich das wohl fordernste und interessanteste PvP immernoch die WoW Arena, die ich zur Zeit auch aus Mangel an Alternativen spiele, meiner Meinung nach war aber Ragnarok Online früher einfach genial dafür, du hattest verschiedenste Builds und Ausrüstungsmöglichkeiten und dadurch extreme vielfalt - außerdem hat man da PvP mit knapp 24 Tasten++ gespielt, das war echt geil - die Balance war allerdings schon ziemlich mies.
> Außerhalb der MMORPG Schiene befriedigt mich DotA (competetiv) und LoL (casual) (das heißt nur das ich in LoL zu nooby bin und es zu wenig spiele um es in Cups oder was auch immer es da gibt zu spielen, nicht das es nicht geeignet wäre oder sonstwas - no offense! ) nahezu perfekt.




Also wenn du WoW Arena als "PvP" erlösung ansiehst und Ragnarok wegen 24+++ Tasten geil fandest (weil du es beherschen musstest) - kann ich dir nur Darkfall ans Herz legen.
wo du voll ausgeskillt 30+ Macros brauchst um wirklich alle deine 100 shortcuts (Waffen & Spells & Tränke & Mount & usw) die du benötigst zu kontrollieren weil deine Tastatur einfach zu klein ist, wenn du nicht nur die 50 wichtigsten spells drauf haben willst, versteht sich, sondern auch noch nen parr use ability spells (buffs und otherbuffs).
WoW Arena ist alles andere als Interesantes PvP, das einzigste was cool ist bei der WoW Arena das du ürgendwann nurnoch ähnlich starke gegner antriffst und immer (sofern kein disconnect da ist) gegen die gleiche anzahl an gegnern kämpfst und du die gegner nicht suchen musst. In Open World PvP Titeln, wie zb Mortal Online, Darkfall, EvE, DAoC, Planetside oder auch Warhammer Online findest du oft eine überzahl an gegnern die dich (aus deiner sicht Zergen wollen) oder leute die dich beim farmen abfarmen wollen aber meiner meinung macht gerade sowas das pvp eines spieles Interessant (underdog situationen) UND sollte wirklich ein kompletter wipe in Darkfall stattfinden dann ist es sicher gut da schon ein wenig erfahrung gesammelt zu haben um verdammt nochmal gut durchzustarten.
Fazit versuch einfach mal die 14 Tage testversion von Darkfall oder Mortal Online (sind sehr ähnlich die spiele aber persönlich würd ich Darkfall vorziehen).

@Kontinuum Mortal Online genauso wie Darkfall ein guter Insider, aber wie schon geschrieben, getestet und für schlechter als Darkfall befunden (Persönliche preferenz)

@Syane GW2 ist auch ein hoffnung für mich, das mit Darkfall stimme ich dir zu. ArchAge sieht ganz nett aus bisher, evtl bekommt man ürgendwie ja einen Beta key

@spectrumizer dann kann ich ja die homepage von Pandora von meinem Root server nehmen oder??
persönlich möchte ich von darkfall einfach das sie ihren angekündigten wipe vornehmen und danach auch werbung machen, ich hoffe auch das sie mal die load lags innen griff bekommen... dann währe das spiel genial und ich würd dabei bleiben und vorallem sollen sie nicht so viel scheisse ankündigen die sie nicht implementieren (siegesystem Addon "Arena 2010... wir haben es fast ende 2011...) und sie sollten mal einige bugs (die normalerweise einfach zu fixen sein müssten fixen - unterwasser reiten zb...)

mfg


----------



## spectrumizer (16. August 2011)

@Mortal Online: Ich hab's mir jetzt auch mal wieder installiert und 'ne 1 Monats-Sub abgeschlossen. Würde es aber am liebsten schonwieder runterschmeissen, weil nichtmal die Charaktererstellung funktioniert. Das Problem gibts seit der Beta und die haben das bis heute nicht in den Griff bekommen. Wenn du deinen Char nicht innerhalb von 30 Sekunden oder so erstellst, gibts da intern 'nen TimeOut und es passiert einfach NICHTS, wenn du deinen Namen eingibst und auf "Start" oder "Enter World" klickst. Klickste dann auf "Back" und wieder auf "Next", um wieder zur Namenseingabe zu kommen und gibst den gleichen Namen an, meint er "Name is already taken" ... WTF. Hab das 5-6x am Stück probiert und es hat nie geklappt. Aber wenn du durch die Erstellung rushst und deinen Char nur "ljdkfasjdf fjlsdajf" nennst, dann klappts.

Außerdem hat sich die Char-Auswahl da auf zwei Rassen reduziert: Wer Melee spielen will nimmt Halfbreed/Khurite, steckt alle Werte in Str und Size. Und wer Mage spielen will, nimmt Sheevra mit max Int/Psy oder Veela mit max Dex. Wer was anderes wählt, gimpt sich selbst im entsprechenden Stil.

Aber mal schauen, werde mir das nochmal geben, weil ich einfach sehen will, was sich spieltechnisch so getan hat. Soll ja angeblich recht gut bevölkert sein die Welt.



Syli schrieb:


> @spectrumizer dann kann ich ja die homepage von Pandora von meinem Root server nehmen oder??
> persönlich möchte ich von darkfall einfach das sie ihren angekündigten wipe vornehmen und danach auch werbung machen, ich hoffe auch das sie mal die load lags innen griff bekommen... dann währe das spiel genial und ich würd dabei bleiben und vorallem sollen sie nicht so viel scheisse ankündigen die sie nicht implementieren (siegesystem Addon "Arena 2010... wir haben es fast ende 2011...) und sie sollten mal einige bugs (die normalerweise einfach zu fixen sein müssten fixen - unterwasser reiten zb...)


Du meinst das alte Pandora-Forum? Ja, glaube schon. Das Forum ist irgendwie vor 'ner Weile umgezogen zu 'nem Free Hoster und wird derzeit eh nur für internen Community-Austausch verwendet.


----------



## Syli (16. August 2011)

ich meine das was ich gehostet hatte, nachdem flu sg wurde

ich habe heute angefangen an einem browsergame zu schreiben (template, DB und User class habe ich schon relativ fertig...) aber warscheinlich verläufts sich eh wieder im sand, sobald ich nen gutes mmo gefunden habe...
Es gibt doch recht wenig gute (für meinen sinnn) mmos die auch gut besucht sind (bzw. wo die welt nicht zu gross ist) . eventuell fange ich sogar auf meinen alten tagen nochmal DAoC an, offenbar sind vor einiger Zeit die EU und US server gemerged worden und es gibt nurnoch einen (dafür sehr gut besuchten) server... aber ich bin echt am überlegen ob ich mir diese steuerung und dieses Interface nochmals geben kann...
Darkfall werd ich erstmal bleiben lassen evtl ab und an mal einloggen damit ich nicht komplett inactive gehe und hoffen das Darkfall 2.0 wenigstens 50% von dem bietet was es angibt zu bieten!

Dawntide sieht recht interessant aus von der Grafik aber ich weis nicht in wie weit es PvP fähig wird und balanced, sind ja auch schliesslich nur 10 Leute im Team... aber hey, wunder kommen ja immer wieder und damals waren spiele auch nur kleine Projekte mit wenig mitarbeitern....
ArchMage sieht dahingegen schon richtig cool aus, aber da stecken auch ein parr mehr köpfe!



Die heutige massenindustrie für MMO's nerft....



Inovationen sucht man bei den meisten games vergeblich und wenn man welche findet merkt man schnell dass es schonmal da gewesen ist und meistens besser als bei den aktuellen Titeln
und sowelche "not inovationen" wie zb. Archievement Systeme nur um spieler an der stange zu behalten finde ich persönlich langweilig (guck mal ich hab das Archievement "Floppy" weil ich mein WoW von Diskette Installiert hab! -und dazu gab es dieses süsse haustier was aussieht wie eine 3'5" Diskette mit Beinen....)

Für mich muss es nichtmal Inovativ sein, es muss spass machen, der content der in einem Spiel enthalten ist sollte funktionieren und das system muss sich rund anfühlen ;/


mfg
ein generVter Syli


----------



## spectrumizer (16. August 2011)

Wir können ja mal zusammen MO probieren?  Hab bisher eigentlich ja auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Game gemacht, aber immerhin 60&#8364; darein investiert und ich will nicht, dass es nur im Schrank verschimmelt. Mehr als nochmal enttäuscht werden kann man ja nicht und vielleicht hat man ja da auch 'n bissl Spaß.


----------



## Syli (17. August 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal zusammen MO probieren?  Hab bisher eigentlich ja auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Game gemacht, aber immerhin 60€ darein investiert und ich will nicht, dass es nur im Schrank verschimmelt. Mehr als nochmal enttäuscht werden kann man ja nicht und vielleicht hat man ja da auch 'n bissl Spaß.


neben Darkfall noch so ein extremes Skillbasiertes spiel zu spielen ist für meinen geist glaube ich reiner selbstmord! Ich glaube ich fang nochmal DAoC an... hast du das jemals gespielt??


----------



## Syane (18. August 2011)

Ich hatte bei MO sauviel spaß in der Beta ..aber zu release instant aufgehört xD   Beta hab ich dort 2-3 Monate gespielt ..und es war echt lustig ... aber den release dann 3 tage gespielt und tschüss : /


Wenn man am anfang nicht hätte dupen können was das zeug gehalten hat (hatte die ganze Bank mit Gold voll bis zum Max) hätte ich es bestimmt auch weiter gespielt aber da das jeder ..oder viele gemacht haben war das dann sehr unschön weil es direkt zu release nichts mehr wirklich gab worauf man hätte hinarbeiten können ..auch wenn es nen sandbox war aber infinite Gold = unendlich armour,weapons usw ... 

Ich wünschte mir Darkfall würde in 2.0 resettet werden und auf steam erscheinen ... aber das wird ehh nicht passieren (auch wenn es das beste wäre was dem spiel wohl wiederfahren könnte). Weil spaß hats gemacht und war für mich bisher wohl das geilste mmo das ich gespielt hab (Obacht für UO usw war/bin ich zu jung 

Und ich würde sowas von wiede rmit DF anfangen wenn es nen restart gäbe. Ansonsten wie gesagt6 Archage. 


OT: BTW aus der Not herraus habe ich heute mal From Dust gespielt ... (singleplayer) war ganz cool da auch Sandbox 


Ansonsten würd ich momentan sagen das Global Agenda und/oder APB:R die mitnoch besten pvp mmo's sind ...leider beides Thirdperson shooter.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. August 2011)

Syli schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich fang nochmal DAoC an... hast du das jemals gespielt??


Jein, vor X Jahren mal in die Trial reingeschaut und bisschen gezockt. Schlecht fand' ich's nicht, aber hab dafür auch zu kurz gespielt. Würde ich mir aber vlt auch nochmal anschauen.


----------



## Syli (18. August 2011)

also wenn du lust hast, bin zwar heute nichtmehr on, aber warscheinlich morgen wieder. bin ich auf dem Ofiziellem Server Ywain1 in albion erstmal unterwegs mit dem nick Syj und Syjs (buffbot) einfach mal /who Syj machen und im System gucken und wenn ich on bin anschreiben, zu 2. levelt es sich auf jedenfall einfacher - ich zieh dich auch gern die ersten parr level bis du aufgeholt has

oder schreib einfach ne PM hier wenn du on bist wir finden schon ne möglichkeit!

Ich bin zwar schon ein wenig eingerostet was DAoC angeht, aber ich helf dir auch gern bei der auswahl der rasse / klasse damit du dich nicht selbst gimpgst XD und dass man effectiv zusammen spielen kann sowie effectiv solo leveln kann


----------



## spectrumizer (29. September 2011)

Syli schrieb:


> also wenn du lust hast, bin zwar heute nichtmehr on, aber warscheinlich morgen wieder. bin ich auf dem Ofiziellem Server Ywain1 in albion erstmal unterwegs mit dem nick Syj und Syjs (buffbot) einfach mal /who Syj machen und im System gucken und wenn ich on bin anschreiben, zu 2. levelt es sich auf jedenfall einfacher - ich zieh dich auch gern die ersten parr level bis du aufgeholt has
> 
> oder schreib einfach ne PM hier wenn du on bist wir finden schon ne möglichkeit!
> 
> Ich bin zwar schon ein wenig eingerostet was DAoC angeht, aber ich helf dir auch gern bei der auswahl der rasse / klasse damit du dich nicht selbst gimpgst XD und dass man effectiv zusammen spielen kann sowie effectiv solo leveln kann


Ups, sorry für die späte Rückmeldung. 

Naja, ich bin im Moment so mit RL beschäftigt, ich zock zur Zeit irgendwie garnix mehr. Höchstens ab und zu mal abends 'ne Stunde DotA gg Bots, Darkfall Account ist auch stillgelegt, ...


----------



## Pelbar (11. Oktober 2011)

meridian 59, hardcore pvp mt full drop und leben/skillverlust beim tot (1-2 spielstunden). uralt und grafik anno 1996 wo man heutzutage augenkrebs bekommt aber echt der klassiker für reine pvp spieler. in deutschland gibt es nach 3 anbietern (computec war der erste...)leider keinen anbieter mehr. aber die ami server sollen recht voll und aktiv bespielt sein.


----------



## Scrax (12. Oktober 2011)

hiho,suche auch ein pvp mmo 
vllt kann ich ja auch mit euch eins zocken 
? 


mfg

edit: darkfall ist ganz nice aber ich warte auch auf 2.0


----------



## BaddaBumm (24. Oktober 2011)

Scrax schrieb:


> hiho,suche auch ein pvp mmo
> vllt kann ich ja auch mit euch eins zocken
> ?
> 
> ...




Bieg dann allerdings gleich auf den Amiserver ab. Der ist um einiges voller als der EU-Server. Ist zwar keine Kunst, wollte es aber trotzdem mal gesagt haben.

Falls du mit bescheidener Grafik keine Probleme hast, dann schau dir Planetside an. Wenn dich PvE oder Tab-einpennen-Zielsystem anpissen, kannst du für PS2 trainieren.


Das beste PvP-MMO(FPS). Da gibts keine Diskussionen und ist auch nicht nur mM. - das ist Fakt.


----------



## Scrax (25. Oktober 2011)

was ist mm ? ^^


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (25. Oktober 2011)

mM = meine Meinung


----------



## Scrax (26. Oktober 2011)

oke danke


----------



## Doomsta (6. November 2011)

Bloodline Champions

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=z7_rDGr6rpE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ru-0Lv-sHw&feature=related

/win


----------

